# Small victories



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Black Friday shopping at the pet store! Frag is one of the easiest dogs to take out these days. Impeccable manners, and he is comfortable and trained well enough to remove himself from potentially uncomfortable situations. Perfect obedience and a looker... Everyone loved him and he loved his loot! Spent less than $150 on over $200 worth of dog stuff... Got lots of great deals on things we needed! 

He met three or four people, a child, and got to love on his favorite employee there.

I'm just so happy that THIS dog is the best one I own now! I never would have thought he'd be able to handle something like that with so much confidence and focus. Between backing up out of the way, holding still next to the cart, and avoiding crazy people, he made me very proud today and the employee that he loves commented on how well he was behaving for the hour we were there waiting in line with hundreds of other people. He didn't stress me out worrying for a moment. And he rocked some Biothane.









Obligatory pictures.. Roommate had her cats in the stroller as well.  

Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


Untitled by DJetzel, on Flickr


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Sounds more like a decisive victory to me. Nicely done.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job Frag! and good looking crew too. Hmmm.. Cats in a stroller? Lol!


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It's either that or cat on a leash. Have you ever tried walking a cat on a leash? I tried once when I was a little kid, emphasis on the once.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats Danielle and Frag! 

You've raised a fine young man!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thank you guys!

Yes, cats on leash are NOT fun, whatsoever. Stroller it was- but that's all my roommate's doing- I'm not a cat person and I'm allergic. Haha


----------

